# Amtrak Auto Train



## Jarlaxle

So...planning my annual motorcycle trip with my wife, and this year will be a long one: Texas. Planning on getting there via Panama City, Pensacola, and Mobile.  Had a thought: the Auto Train. Get it in Virginia, and ride overnight to Florida (near Orlando)...basically, make a few hundred miles while getting a night's sleep. (We would get a sleeper.)

Anyone done the Auto Train recently?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Jarlaxle said:


> So...planning my annual motorcycle trip with my wife, and this year will be a long one: Texas. Planning on getting there via Panama City, Pensacola, and Mobile.  Had a thought: the Auto Train. Get it in Virginia, and ride overnight to Florida (near Orlando)...basically, make a few hundred miles while getting a night's sleep. (We would get a sleeper.)
> 
> Anyone done the Auto Train recently?


Did it and you better take something that will assist you with sleeping.  You get rocked all over the bed, with straps, when the train changes tracks, but other than that, it isn't too bad.


----------



## Jarlaxle

I can sleep through anything.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, if you want to get there faster than driving or riding a bus, but don't have the urgency of air travel, trains are a GREAT way to travel and see the country. 

Now, granted, the last time I rode a train was back in 97, but it was a comfortable way to get around.  I also like the fact that most have a diner car and to tell you the truth, most of the food was fairly decent.  The bar car was also a good place to hang out in the evenings.

For what you are doing, it sounds like you have it sussed out.  However, if the train offers insurance for your bikes while they are being transported, I would recommend getting it.  You never know how those loaders will treat your bike.


----------



## gipper

I thought a motorcycle trip is supposed to be on a motorcycle.


----------



## Rambunctious

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, if you want to get there faster than driving or riding a bus, but don't have the urgency of air travel, trains are a GREAT way to travel and see the country


We travel in a Mortorhome...been around the country twice in it but we started doing something different the last few years and that is to get on a train with a sleeper car and riding it to Denver and back...talk about a fun relaxing way to travel...great food and a late night bar car...fun time...


----------



## gipper

Rambunctious said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, if you want to get there faster than driving or riding a bus, but don't have the urgency of air travel, trains are a GREAT way to travel and see the country
> 
> 
> 
> We travel in a Mortorhome...been around the country twice in it but we started doing something different the last few years and that is to get on a train with a sleeper car and riding it to Denver and back...talk about a fun relaxing way to travel...great food and a late night bar car...fun time...
Click to expand...

Nice idea, but I will stick to my motorhome.


----------



## ABikerSailor

gipper said:


> I thought a motorcycle trip is supposed to be on a motorcycle.



That is only if you are a real biker.   Go to Sturgis sometime and see how many people bring their bikes there on trailers.  There are a lot.  And, they are kinda looked down on by the people who rode there (like me). 

I remember going to a bike rally in Red River NM, and there is a place just before you get to the lake that has a parking area.  Saw a dude stop his truck and trailer, take his bike off and rode the last 4 or 5 miles to the rally and claimed he had ridden all the way. 

But, to be fair, there are times where time constraints or weather makes it difficult or impossible to ride in (ever ridden through a hail storm?  It ain't fun.), and a trailer would be warranted.


----------



## gipper

ABikerSailor said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a motorcycle trip is supposed to be on a motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only if you are a real biker.   Go to Sturgis sometime and see how many people bring their bikes there on trailers.  There are a lot.  And, they are kinda looked down on by the people who rode there (like me).
> 
> I remember going to a bike rally in Red River NM, and there is a place just before you get to the lake that has a parking area.  Saw a dude stop his truck and trailer, take his bike off and rode the last 4 or 5 miles to the rally and claimed he had ridden all the way.
> 
> But, to be fair, there are times where time constraints or weather makes it difficult or impossible to ride in (ever ridden through a hail storm?  It ain't fun.), and a trailer would be warranted.
Click to expand...

I can't say I blame them.

We rode from Detroit to Key West and back, in 1982 on motorcycles.  It was a bitch.  Nearly fall asleep at 65 mph.  Got beat to shit....and I was 25.


----------



## ABikerSailor

gipper said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a motorcycle trip is supposed to be on a motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only if you are a real biker.   Go to Sturgis sometime and see how many people bring their bikes there on trailers.  There are a lot.  And, they are kinda looked down on by the people who rode there (like me).
> 
> I remember going to a bike rally in Red River NM, and there is a place just before you get to the lake that has a parking area.  Saw a dude stop his truck and trailer, take his bike off and rode the last 4 or 5 miles to the rally and claimed he had ridden all the way.
> 
> But, to be fair, there are times where time constraints or weather makes it difficult or impossible to ride in (ever ridden through a hail storm?  It ain't fun.), and a trailer would be warranted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say I blame them.
> 
> We rode from Detroit to Key West and back, in 1982 on motorcycles.  It was a bitch.  Nearly fall asleep at 65 mph.  Got beat to shit....and I was 25.
Click to expand...


2002 and 2003, I rode from Amarillo TX to Sturgis SD, with a side trip through Yellowstone and the lower part of Montana.  Did it on a Harley Davidson Sportster.  If you have your bike fit properly and have the right shocks, you can ride for a long ways if you want or have to.  Longest trip I ever did in one day was from Ft. Collins CO all the way back to Amarillo TX.  Was right at 400 miles.

And, my ass didn't fall off when I finally got home.  But, that is because I had my bike fit right for me, as well as had a really good saddle. 

Fit, saddle and shocks are all crucial systems to have right if you ride a long ways.


----------



## Jarlaxle

gipper said:


> I thought a motorcycle trip is supposed to be on a motorcycle.


I would love to ride the whole way...but it is a time thing. Basically: we can make 700 miles while sleeping. (The ride back will be almost 2000 miles.)


----------



## Jarlaxle

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, if you want to get there faster than driving or riding a bus, but don't have the urgency of air travel, trains are a GREAT way to travel and see the country.
> 
> Now, granted, the last time I rode a train was back in 97, but it was a comfortable way to get around.  I also like the fact that most have a diner car and to tell you the truth, most of the food was fairly decent.  The bar car was also a good place to hang out in the evenings.
> 
> For what you are doing, it sounds like you have it sussed out.  However, if the train offers insurance for your bikes while they are being transported, I would recommend getting it.  You never know how those loaders will treat your bike.


No loaders: you ride the bike onto a transporter (basically, a 2-bike dolly), and watch while it is secured.


----------



## Jarlaxle

ABikerSailor said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a motorcycle trip is supposed to be on a motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only if you are a real biker.   Go to Sturgis sometime and see how many people bring their bikes there on trailers.  There are a lot.  And, they are kinda looked down on by the people who rode there (like me).
> 
> I remember going to a bike rally in Red River NM, and there is a place just before you get to the lake that has a parking area.  Saw a dude stop his truck and trailer, take his bike off and rode the last 4 or 5 miles to the rally and claimed he had ridden all the way.
> 
> But, to be fair, there are times where time constraints or weather makes it difficult or impossible to ride in (ever ridden through a hail storm?  It ain't fun.), and a trailer would be warranted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say I blame them.
> 
> We rode from Detroit to Key West and back, in 1982 on motorcycles.  It was a bitch.  Nearly fall asleep at 65 mph.  Got beat to shit....and I was 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2002 and 2003, I rode from Amarillo TX to Sturgis SD, with a side trip through Yellowstone and the lower part of Montana.  Did it on a Harley Davidson Sportster.  If you have your bike fit properly and have the right shocks, you can ride for a long ways if you want or have to.  Longest trip I ever did in one day was from Ft. Collins CO all the way back to Amarillo TX.  Was right at 400 miles.
> 
> And, my ass didn't fall off when I finally got home.  But, that is because I had my bike fit right for me, as well as had a really good saddle.
> 
> Fit, saddle and shocks are all crucial systems to have right if you ride a long ways.
Click to expand...

That's what I have...2014 1200 Touring. (Just bought, haven't even tagged it yet.) My wife rides a Honda Pacific Coast.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jarlaxle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a motorcycle trip is supposed to be on a motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only if you are a real biker.   Go to Sturgis sometime and see how many people bring their bikes there on trailers.  There are a lot.  And, they are kinda looked down on by the people who rode there (like me).
> 
> I remember going to a bike rally in Red River NM, and there is a place just before you get to the lake that has a parking area.  Saw a dude stop his truck and trailer, take his bike off and rode the last 4 or 5 miles to the rally and claimed he had ridden all the way.
> 
> But, to be fair, there are times where time constraints or weather makes it difficult or impossible to ride in (ever ridden through a hail storm?  It ain't fun.), and a trailer would be warranted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't say I blame them.
> 
> We rode from Detroit to Key West and back, in 1982 on motorcycles.  It was a bitch.  Nearly fall asleep at 65 mph.  Got beat to shit....and I was 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2002 and 2003, I rode from Amarillo TX to Sturgis SD, with a side trip through Yellowstone and the lower part of Montana.  Did it on a Harley Davidson Sportster.  If you have your bike fit properly and have the right shocks, you can ride for a long ways if you want or have to.  Longest trip I ever did in one day was from Ft. Collins CO all the way back to Amarillo TX.  Was right at 400 miles.
> 
> And, my ass didn't fall off when I finally got home.  But, that is because I had my bike fit right for me, as well as had a really good saddle.
> 
> Fit, saddle and shocks are all crucial systems to have right if you ride a long ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I have...2014 1200 Touring. (Just bought, haven't even tagged it yet.) My wife rides a Honda Pacific Coast.
Click to expand...


You know, Sportsters are really good bikes, and if you put a decent cam kit in them and get an S and S carb and tune its jets, you can really surprise those who ride the big twins.  When I finished tricking out my engine, it was a bike that could go 110 with two people on it, and a bit over 120 with just me.  And, because I didn't like the stock look or ride, I changed the rear shocks from the 13" and put on 11", a Corbin 2 person saddle, and forward controls.  I hated the cafe racer position that the original controls had.  Made me feel like I was riding something that was too tall.  With the forward controls, it puts you more into the bike and gives you a better center of balance than stock controls.  Capped that off with a fender extension cover and put on big twin split tanks.  You can mount the big tanks with a conversion kit (and it's not that expensive).  When I finished with my bike, the only way you could tell it was still a Sporty was to look at the transmission, because everywhere else, it looked like a big twin.


----------



## Jarlaxle

I will do the opposite: mine is way too low (the 1200T is based on the Super Low), and I need to RAISE it.  Probably going to use Road King rear shocks, which adds about 2".  Mechanically, it will stay 100% stock aside from that.

I wish I had been able to find an 883 (in a perfect world, a 2007-8 Roadster) set up for touring


----------

